# Wie haltet ihr eure Pflanzen im Teich?



## Teichforum.info (25. Feb. 2005)

Hi
wie haltet ihr eure Pflanzen im Teich?
Habt ihr sie in Pflanzkörben oder habt ihr Erde oder so ähnlich in eurem Teich?
Was für Erde habt ihr in den Pflanzkörben/ im Teich?

cu Jan


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Jan,
meine Pflanzen sind teils teils in Töpfen bzw. direkt eingepflanzt. Die Töpfe habe ich an ungünstigen Stellen, wo kein Substrat liegenbleibt bzw. mit Pflanzen, die sich nicht so dolle ausbreiten sollen.
Nimm möglichst keine Teicherde oder sowas. Bei mir sind alle in Sand - ein paar Kiesel obendrauf, damit sie nicht ausschwemmen und fertig.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Jan,
ich halte Alle Pflanzen in Töpfen und zum großteil in Mutterboden, der mit Sand abgedeckt ist.
Wichtig aber :!:
Ich halte die in Kübeln oder in meinem Seerosenbecken.Daher kann ich nicht auspflanzen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Feb. 2005)

hallo jan, hallo stefan,



> ich halte Alle Pflanzen in Töpfen und zum großteil in Mutterboden, der mit Sand abgedeckt ist.
> Wichtig aber
> *Ich halte die in Kübeln oder in meinem Seerosenbecken*



und genau im fettgedruckten liegt der wesentliche unterschied - stefan hat einzig ein optimales pf-wachstum zum ziel - und er redet von kübeln !!!!

für einen teich sind diese regeln leider falsch - zwar sollen die pflanzen im teich auch wachsen - aber das tun sie in außreichender form wenn sie sich die nährstoffe aus dem teichwasser greifen können (ausnahme seerosen)

für alle anderen pflanzen reicht ein absolut nährstoffarmes substrat zum verankern der wurzeln volkommen aus  (sand - kiesel) 

* im teich hat weder pflanzenerde noch mutterboden etwas zu suchen - außer man hat interesse jegliche arten von algen zu züchten und zu vermehren*

ob pf-körbe oder nicht kommt auf die örtlichen gegebenheiten an - grundsätzlich sind sie oft ein kläglicher versuch starkwuchernde pflanzen etwas einzuschränken.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Feb. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich verwende im Teich reinen Lehm (ungedüngt) als Pflanzsubstrat, der mit etwas Kies abgedeckt ist. Bisher ohne nennenswerte Algenprobleme, einzig im zeitigen Fj. zeigen sich etwas Algen, die mit einsetzendem Pflanzenwachstum dann aber rasch zurückgehen. Pflanzen mit hohem Nahrungsbedarf bekommen bei mir mit Beginn des Wachstums 1-2 Düngekegel verabreicht, auch nach dieser Düngung bleibt bei mir der Teich weitestgehend algenfrei, dafür vermehren sich und wachsen die Wasserpflanzen prächtig. All das setzt natürlich eine ausreichende Menge an schnellwachsenden Unterwasser- und Schwimmpflanzen voraus.

Das sind meine Erfahrungen mit Algen im Teich.


Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Feb. 2005)

Hi
@StefanBaldauf
an Lehm habe ich auch gedacht, weil der Lehm trotz Wasser zusammenklebt und nicht das Wasser Trübt.
Hast du den Lehm im Teich ausgebracht oder in Pflanzkörben?

@juergen-b
Ein Sand Kies Gemisch?
Der Sand zieht sich doch auch aus dem Filterkorb heraus.
Ich dachte nur das die Wurzeln der Pflanze etwas zum festhalten haben wollen.
Welche Kies größe nimmst du denn für die Pflanzkörbe?

Danke für die anderen Posts

Jan

P.S. 
@Silke wohne nur 15km von Flensburg weg.
Könnten doch mal im Sommer ein "Teichtreffen" machen.sind bestimmt noch mehr Leute hier aus Schleswig Holstein


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Jan,

hast es einen bestimmten Grund warum Du als Pflanzgefäße Körbe und nicht Töpfe verwenden willst? Im Normalfall halte ich überhaupt nichts von den Körben.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Feb. 2005)

Hallo Jan,

Körbe oder auch geschlossene Behälter finde ich nicht gerade schön. Wenn das Wasser klar ist, siehst du die immer. Ich habe alles direkt in den Teich gepflanzt.  Als Substrat habe ich stinknormalen Sand.  Es wächst alles prima.

Außnahmen:
1.  Seerosen müssen in Gehälter, weil die sehr viele Nährstoffe benötigen. Die habe ich in einen schwarzen Mörteleimer mit Lehm/Erde und mit Sand abgedeckt. Die bekommen jedes Jahr Dünger in Form von Düngekegeln.

2. __ Schilf/__ Rohrkolben kommen bei mir in geschlossene Behälter (Mörtelkübel) weil die sich sonst unkontroliert ausbreiten und die Folie sogar unter Umständen beschädigen können.

Zu Lehm als Sustrat habe ich keine Erfahrung. Ich sehe allerdings auch keine wesentlichen Vorteile zu Sand. Die Pflanzen halten sich im Sand bei mir gut.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Feb. 2005)

Hallo, 

könnt Ihr mir vielleicht sagen, ob man auch Meersand verwenden kann. Auf Paros   gibt es nämlich keinen normalen, grauen  Bausand wie hier, sondern nur weißen Marmorsand oder Meersand. Es  steht auch nur nur Marmorkies zur Verfügung.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Feb. 2005)

Hallo
@Nymphaion
was für Töpfe meinst du?Etwa Tontöpfe?


@Georg
wie hast du das mit dem Sand denn gemacht?
Hast du den einfach im Teich verteielt?Hast du Fische im Teich?
Wenn ja gründeln die den Sand nicht hoch?
Hast du ne Pumpe im Teich?Wenn ja was sagt die zu dem Sand

Fragen über Fragen
ich werde euch richtig auf die Nerven gehen.  

Gruß

"Der Neue"


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Feb. 2005)

hallo jan,

drehen wir den spieß mal rum   

erzähle mal du einwenig über deinen teich - so einfach alles was interessieren könnte ........
bilder wären noch besser!

..... dann wissen wir zumindest über was wir reden und wohin die reise gehen soll   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Feb. 2005)

@Jan: egal welches Material, Plastik oder Ton. Hauptsache es sind keine Löcher drin durch die der Sand wieder rausrieselt (so wie bei den  : Körben)

@ Elfriede: kommt drauf an ob der Salz stark salzhaltig ist. Wenn Du ihn gründlich durchspülst, dann sollte er eigentlich zu gebrauchen sein.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Feb. 2005)

Hi
@juergen-b
Da gibt es noch nicht viel zu drehen am Spieß
Mein Teich ist im Rohbau d.h. das "Loch" ist fertig 8x12m und ein Filtergraben 2,5x6m ist in Planung.
Wenn die Schneeverwehungen aus meinem Garten verschwunden sind geht es weiter.


Sammel jetzt bei euch im Forum Erfahrungen damit ich den "perfekten Teich" baue.   
Nein Spass beiseite ich habe zwar 3 Aquarien zu Hause aber ein Teich ist schon was anderes.Habe vor 2 Jahren mein Haus fast allein gebaut und nun soll ein großer Teich her.
Das Forum habe ich durch zufall getroffen und muß sagen ich fühle mich sehr wohl hier.

Dahin soll die Reise gehen.Für mich soll der Teich möglichst natürlich sein d.h. kein Betonbecken und wenn es sich vermeiden lässt keine Steinewüste am Folienrand (mal gucken wie sauber ich arbeite).  

Bilder folgen


cu


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Feb. 2005)

hallo jan,

so nun wissen wir ja schon mehr   

sollen fische rein (kleine - große/ viel oder wenig)  - wie tief soll er werden - bekommt er flache ufer oder steil. 

vom grundsatz wenn ich deine gedanken richtig interpretiere würde ich sagen sand und riesel verwenden und keine pf- körbe !

ab und an wirst du eben regulierend eingreifen müssen - ob mit oder ohne töpfe ist egal

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. März 2005)

Hallo
Schon wieder 30cm Neuschnee :bindagegen: 


@juergen-b
Fische möchte ich natürlich einsetzen.So 15-20 Stück.Habe mich noch nicht auf die Fischart festgelegt.Kenne mich mit Aquariumfischen besser
aus.
In meinem Teich ist eine Flachwasserzone ca 20cm tief und ca 10 qm Oberfläche.Dann geht es über 2 Abstufungen ca 1,60m runter.
Um den Teich (Innenseite) ca 20cm tief und 25cm breit ein Absatz für Pflanzen.
Aussen um den Teich herum mit den oben genannten Maßen auch ein Pflanzring der aber vom Teich abgegrenzt ist d.h er bekommt kein Wasser vom Teich (höchstens wenn der Überläuft).

Hoffentlich habe ich mich verständlich ausgedrückt.

Cu 
und danke schön an alle die hier schon gepostet haben


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. März 2005)

Hallo Jan,

na hoffentlich hast das "Loch" nicht ein bischen schnell gemacht.   
Ich selbst habe mir vor dem Bau reichlich Gedanken über das Profil des Teiches gemacht. Hierzu gibt es ja einen wunderbaren Fachbeitrag.

Nun zu deinen Fragen:

Wie ich das mit dem Sand gemacht habe siehst du am besten in meinem Album (einfach unter diesem Post auf "Album" klicken)

Fische habe ich bewust nicht. Ich gehöre zu den wenigen hier, die auf Fische verzichten um die Artenvielfalt im Teich zu vergrößern. Außerdem habe ich keine Lust auf aufwendige Filtertechnik. Ich bin in der Hinsicht etwas faul  :bia: 

Ich habe eine Pumpe, die einen Wasserfall betreibt und nur eingeschaltet wird, wenn ich das Wasser plätschern hören möchte. Die Pumpe ist sozusagen "freischwebend" unter einer herausragenden Steinplatte montiert. Somit unsichtbar und ohne Bodenkontakt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. März 2005)

Hi
@Georg
Bevor wir das "Loch" gelocht  haben sind fast 2 Monate vergangen und ich denke wir haben uns genügend Zeit damit gelassen.
Der Teich war keine Entscheidung aus dem Bauch heraus sondern schon geplant.

Wieso?Stimmt den was nicht?

cu


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. März 2005)

Hallo Jan,

nein, nein, ist schon alles in Ordnung.
Wir haben fast zeitgleich gepostet, so dass ich deine Profilbeschreibung noch nicht gesehen hatte. Du hattest vorher nur immer von Loch gesprochen. Das hörte sich danach an: "Erst mal ein Loch graben und dann weiter sehen".

Aber das ist ja wohl bei dir nicht der Fall.

Na dann mach mal schön weiter und das Wetter wird irgend wann auch mal besser.


----------

